# Thermal Imaging for Leak Detection



## paul parker (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello all. Here I am going to discuss with you all the basics of thermal imaging. Thermal imaging is the use of infra red and it works by recording the difference in temperature. Thermal imaging is mainly used for detecting deep leaks in walls or floors. 
Thermal imaging inspections provide us with a picture of a specific condition of a building. Infrared cameras allow us the ability to see and locate what the naked eye is unable to detect. Infrared images can capture thermal anomalies from moisture or water damage, roof leaks and window leakage. Infrared Scans are able to locate water and moisture intrusion in buildings by thermal patterns. A Building Envelope survey can locate missing or deficient insulation, water leakage or moisture in commercial buildings, energy loss from windows and doors and flat roof surveys for water intrusion. 










I hope you all might have got an idea now. In case if there are more queries feel free to ask.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Deep leaks? It shows the difference in surface temperatures. If the leak is deep if often has no change on the surface temperature.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have used laser thermometers to track down hot water leaks but never thought of the thermal imaging cameras for cold water.

Is there enough of a temperature difference on the concrete surface to show up? What about floors with carpet or wood finishes?

I have seen them in the $1500 to $7000 range. Is yours like these?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi John too funny I was talking to a guy that works for true green. They use the 5 grand version of the thermal imaging machine. I was asking him about locating slab leaks. He said he can use the product for hot water leaks and cold will not show up. What you would have to do is hook up a hose and back feed the hot into the cold water pipe to locate with that machine.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have used a 15k Tic camera looking for a buried steam line and I was less than impressed? I have also used them looking for hot spots in walls and seen none only to have a rekindle later! They might pick up surface temp on a hot water leak in a slab but I bet if there is carpet and padding it won't be as visible! Tic will only pick up surface temp differences!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Careful with slab leaks due to the vapor barriers! It is a good way to get a general area to start looking only, IMO. If that water finds its way up on top of the barrier it will run closest to the concrete and there is where you can get into trouble. Now, if you are outside on a driveway melt system or radiant, that's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I bet this would be great for watching the ******** at work playing with carbstart and a lighter.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's great for finding drunk drivers who slipped into the woods. The cops call us and we can point them right out.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you Spiderman?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish it wasn't illegal to use them in Indiana to find downed game! Many a deer have died within 200 yds of being shot and we simply couldn't find them over the years!


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

It's been my experience that hot spots and puddles on the floor are not
always indicative of location. I learned the hard way, not to make
assumptions.

The poly sleeve we use here to protect copper from concrete, sometimes
"carries" the hot water a good distance from the actual hole in the pipe.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

BigDave said:


> It's been my experience that hot spots and puddles on the floor are not
> always indicative of location. I learned the hard way, not to make
> assumptions.
> 
> ...


Myself included. I had one the floor was scalding hot in one spot, but my locator showed it was 5' away. I went with the "hot spot" and scrap pipe in the trench was carrying the water and pooling against a beam.

I go back to where my equip. said it was, and I was right on top of it. I used the other hole to replace that section op pipe so it worked out. It was a insurance job and I quoted for 1 hole, but it was no big deal, carpet had been removed.

lesson learned.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I have used laser thermometers to track down hot water leaks but never thought of the thermal imaging cameras for cold water.
> 
> Is there enough of a temperature difference on the concrete surface to show up? What about floors with carpet or wood finishes?
> 
> I have seen them in the $1500 to $7000 range. Is yours like these?


Flir hands down is better than any other brand, IMO. You will get more for your money vs the other more well known names like above.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They are great for radiant and snowmelt systems.


----------

